# (II) Precipitação máxima em Agosto de 2010



## AnDré (28 Jul 2010 às 17:44)

Qual a Precipitação Máxima registada no mês de Agosto de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


---------------------


Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura máxima em Agosto de 2010


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2010 às 17:50)

Votei menor que 40.0mm.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Jul 2010 às 17:57)

Eu votei.. 40.1 a 60.0 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2010 às 17:58)

80,1mm a 100,0mm


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2010 às 18:37)

Decisão arriscada e difícil.
O acumulado total deste mês será causado por células convectivas. Geralmente, elas descarregam em sitios sem estação por isso, *60,1mm a 80,0mm*


----------



## Teles (28 Jul 2010 às 18:45)

Penso que será um mês de Agosto bem seco por isso voto menos de 40,0mm


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jul 2010 às 18:57)

40.1mm a 60mm.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jul 2010 às 19:06)

Eu escolhi o Intervalo: *60,1mm a 80,0mm*

Aposto em valores deste intervalo nos Açores


----------



## Minho (28 Jul 2010 às 19:57)

<= 40,0mm


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Jul 2010 às 20:30)

<= 40,0mm


----------



## David sf (28 Jul 2010 às 20:55)

60,1 a 80,0 mm.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Jul 2010 às 22:57)

De 40,1mm a 60,0mm!! A ver vamos


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2010 às 23:07)

40.1 a 60 mm no Algarve. É para loucura.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Jul 2010 às 23:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 40.1 a 60 mm no Algarve. É para loucura.



Não digo que seja no Algarve...Algo de origem convectiva no territorio


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2010 às 23:50)

40,1mm a 60,0mm :assobio:


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jul 2010 às 23:56)

>= 200,1mm


----------



## vitamos (29 Jul 2010 às 10:48)

60,1 a 80


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jul 2010 às 10:56)

80 a 100 mm
Aposto num evento convectivo em Trás-os-Montes ou então nos Açores...


----------



## rcjla (29 Jul 2010 às 11:45)

60,1mm a 80,0mm...


----------



## AnDré (31 Jul 2010 às 08:25)

Nada parece indicar, mas talvez lá para o fim do mês chova qualquer coisa.

100,1mm a 120,0mm


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Jul 2010 às 08:35)

Eu vou para o intervalo de 80,1mm a 100,0mm.


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2010 às 11:57)

60,1mm a 80,0mm


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jul 2010 às 12:29)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as precipitações acumuladas entre os *80,1mm* e os *100,0mm*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jul 2010 às 12:58)

O meu voto vai para 60,1mm a 80.0mm nos açores claro,porque cá no continente não espero grande coisa, mas a ver vamos.


----------



## AnDré (27 Ago 2010 às 11:25)

Se não estou em erro, (segundo os dados no ogimet), a precipitação nas Flores este mês, até às 6h do dia de hoje, ia em 85,8mm.

O que significa que os primeiros 3 intervalos já estão fora de jogo.


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2010 às 19:22)

Segundo os boletins de Agosto, as estações que mais precipitação acumularam foram:

Açores: 169,3mm - Flores
Madeira: 5,7mm - Lombo da Terça
Continente: 19,7mm - Ponte de Lima

O intervalo vencedor é: 160,1mm a 180,0mm, embora ninguém tenha votado nele.

Não houve vencedores.


----------

